# what is egg crate normally used for?!?



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

i went to home depot...and i asked about 5 different people if they carried egg crate...and i even drew out a description of what it looks like and they all told me they have no clue what it is and that they don't carry it.


----------



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)

Do you mean milk crates? how does egg crates look like?


----------



## BodineNJ (Jul 9, 2005)

anthongy817 said:


> i went to home depot...and i asked about 5 different people if they carried egg crate...and i even drew out a description of what it looks like and they all told me they have no clue what it is and that they don't carry it.
> [snapback]1140175[/snapback]​


Dude, I know exactly what you are talking about. They are foam-type material with peaks and valley's right? I use to have one in College, you put them between your mattress and your sheets. Egg Crates is what I always called them. You can find them at some Bed and Batch type stores. Not sure what it would be called in a Home Depot type store. Good luck finding em'! I'd be interested in hearing other names for em'...

Lata


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

BodineNJ said:


> Dude, I know exactly what you are talking about. They are foam-type material with peaks and valley's right? I use to have one in College, you put them between your mattress and your sheets. Egg Crates is what I always called them. You can find them at some Bed and Batch type stores. Not sure what it would be called in a Home Depot type store. Good luck finding em'! I'd be interested in hearing other names for em'...
> Lata
> [snapback]1140190[/snapback]​










You are kinda right, but wrong egg crate. Good call though.

It is in the lighting section. It is used for drop ceiling lighting.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Light diffuser


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

armac said:


> Light diffuser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

hmm...i still looked all over the lighting section in home depot...didn't even see it. maybe lowes might have it then. thanks guys!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> hmm...i still looked all over the lighting section in home depot...didn't even see it. maybe lowes might have it then. thanks guys!
> [snapback]1140407[/snapback]​


Goto Lowes. I got mine. It was back with the lighting stuff for drop ceilings. Tell an associate you are looking for egg crate, or light diffuser, they should know where to send you.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Lowes. Lighting section, actually on the back wall of the store. Not really in an aisle.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Lowes. Lighting section, actually on the back wall of the store. Not really in an aisle.
> [snapback]1140780[/snapback]​


I think it varies at every store.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

i used to work at home depot and actually got mine there.
it would be found (in all home depots) in the flourescent light section. and in the same aisle as the flourescent fixtures, i.e. the shop lights. if you know what it looks like you should be able to find it quite easily. comes in pieces 2'x4'. hope this helps. it costs roughly $4..


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Yes, just tell them you need a flourescent light diffuser.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

dont say its at all home depots lol... i went to 3 home depots 2 lowe's ...and like 4 local stores and i still couldn't find the silica sand that everyone posted about on here. So i had to settle with LFS sand...expensive as hell


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > Light diffuser
> ...


yup ...Home Depot ....$4.99
Its in the lighting isle in the back ....ask for a light diffuser


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

man..i went to lowes and it was $10.96. Bought it anyways since i was tired of going around looking for cheaper one.

btw. where could you buy filter floss at? I need some to put on my drip tray. Would home depot/lowes carry it as well? If so, what department should i look in, and what should i say when if i ask a woker?

Thanks! I'm just having a hard time looking for the rest of the stuff....took a total trip of 5 times to home depot just to do most of the wet/dry.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

anthongy817 said:


> man..i went to lowes and it was $10.96. Bought it anyways since i was tired of going around looking for cheaper one.
> 
> btw. where could you buy filter floss at? I need some to put on my drip tray. Would home depot/lowes carry it as well? If so, what department should i look in, and what should i say when if i ask a woker?
> 
> ...


Check online. You can find filter floss at petsolutions.com, drfostersandsmith.com and other places for cheap. Also can pick up other items.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> man..i went to lowes and it was $10.96. Bought it anyways since i was tired of going around looking for cheaper one.
> 
> btw. where could you buy filter floss at? I need some to put on my drip tray. Would home depot/lowes carry it as well? If so, what department should i look in, and what should i say when if i ask a woker?
> 
> ...


I was always told to look for polyester pillow stuffing from crafts and fabric stores. You do need to make sure that there isnt any kind of anti-mildew chemicals on it. Its usually labeled on the bag.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> man..i went to lowes and it was $10.96. Bought it anyways since i was tired of going around looking for cheaper one.
> 
> btw. where could you buy filter floss at? I need some to put on my drip tray. Would home depot/lowes carry it as well? If so, what department should i look in, and what should i say when if i ask a woker?
> 
> ...


It can also be called fiber fill. Looks like a big wad of cotton balls. They have it at Petco, PetSmart, LFS etc.


----------

